# S&W scopes



## Wink (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a chanch to buy a S&W scope new for less than half price of a new one.would it handle the recoil of a 44 mag.?

anyone have experience with one? thanks.


----------



## demented (Mar 4, 2008)

I've got one I bought several years ago when they were being cleared out. I paid about 80 bucks for mine, a 3X9, its been a decent scope mounted on a .308. One concern would be whether there is any warrant coverage still offered by S&W. IMO, their original list prices were WAAY too much, at best they should have been sold in the $150-$175 range. My advice is unless its new and under $100, I'd pass on it and just buy a Nikon Pro-Staff.


----------

